# shining's picture thread



## shining (Jun 5, 2016)

Acanthoscurria brocklehursti aka Fluffy aka Don't mess with my water dish or I'll splash it everywhere

One of my first two ts (obtained two at once) raised her from a dime sized sling. I love her, hate her hairs. She's in a ten gallon now until her next molt then will be upgraded to something acrylic, more live plants and ground space. She's always out in the open and deserves it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Useful 1


----------



## shining (Jun 5, 2016)

Here's a few older pictures. The pics up there are the most recent.

I have a bunch of other pics on my old phone. Once I take the time to transfer/convert them (iPhone doesn't like to cooperate with droid) I can image dump.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shining (Jun 5, 2016)

Pterinocheles murinus aka Sephiroth(yes, I sing the song everytime I feed him/her)

The second of the first two ts, was a teensy .5" blur of orange. The most calm obt (minus a couple of interesting altercations).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shining (Jun 5, 2016)

Poecilotheria regalis aka Sparkalee 

This was my third t. Got him/her at about .25". Complete psycho, the only arachnid I've been bit/stung by but luckily it bit my nail and was just a wee deli cup dweller.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shining (Jun 6, 2016)

Some more of the same..

A. brock







P. murinus



P. regalis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shining (Jun 6, 2016)

Grammostola pulchra  "Gremlin"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## shining (Jun 6, 2016)

Grammostola pulchra "Mogwai"

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## shining (Jun 6, 2016)

More of my obt.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shining (Jun 18, 2016)

I originally went in for the H. maculata they had listed on their website but they apparently don't update often enough and it had already been sold. 

Anyways, I walked out with a Grammostola pulchripes and an obt sling (couldn't resist the price and it's cute little threat displays). The pulchripes is for my daughter and her momma. 





	

		
			
		

		
	
 .
I'll snag a pic of the obt sling later. I couldn't get a good picture because it was being "uncooperative".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RaVenDanielle (Jun 19, 2016)

Hey look! Someone replied!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## shining (Jun 19, 2016)

RaVenDanielle said:


> View attachment 213730
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woman, this is a thread dedicated to my/our ts!!! Lovely moth though.


----------



## RaVenDanielle (Jun 19, 2016)

Ummm. The moth was the one replying. Not said "woman".

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shining (Jun 20, 2016)

RaVenDanielle said:


> Ummm. The moth was the one replying. Not said "woman".


Mothman!


----------



## shining (Jun 20, 2016)

New obt slinger


----------



## shining (Jun 26, 2016)

My big obt made an appearance yesterday afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Jun 26, 2016)

New additions.
0.0.2 Heteroscodra maculata

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shining (Jul 4, 2016)

H. mac "Windy"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shining (Jul 5, 2016)

H. mac "Cloud"

Notice the cricket bundle? 

One of the vents in the top is big enough to squeeze little crickets through so I can drop them in fairly quickly and easily. I dropped three in and by the time I went to the other side to see what happened after the flurry of movement there was a bundle. The speed of some of these critters never ceases to amaze me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 5, 2016)

Beautiful pictures! Your regalis is a girl btw. I presume you've changed the mesh? Lovely enclosures. Eek! Handling of such potent species!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Jul 5, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Beautiful pictures! Your regalis is a girl btw. I presume you've changed the mesh? Lovely enclosures. Eek! Handling of such potent species!


How can you tell my P. regalis is a lady?

I haven't had any issues with the mesh in the years I've been keeping and alot of others haven't had an issue but there is the others who have. I do intend to after I get some acrylic/acrylic tools and experience with working with acrylic. Even if not for their safety but aesthetics, I've grown to think screen is ugly and obscuring.

Handling my obt was not intended. It just casually strolled out during maintenance. I irresponsibly skipped grabbing my catch cup and had no other guide other than my hands.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 5, 2016)

shining said:


> Poecilotheria regalis aka Sparkalee
> 
> This was my third t. Got him/her at about .25". Complete psycho, the only arachnid I've been bit/stung by but luckily it bit my nail and was just a wee deli cup dweller.
> 
> ...


This one here.  Not to mention that's a mature spider.


----------



## shining (Jul 5, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> This one here.  Not to mention that's a mature spider.


I suck at sexing Ts unless it is obvious. What specifically says lady and mature?


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 5, 2016)

shining said:


> I suck at sexing Ts unless it is obvious. What specifically says lady and mature?


This one is super obvious, I didn't even need to look for the epigastric furrow, but notice how large your regalis is, and how prominent and obvious all the colors are. This is a mature spider. The folio stripe is developed, and there is no signs of it being a male. Here is a sexing tutorial. http://arachnoboards.com/threads/sexing-for-dummies.54718/

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## shining (Jul 5, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> This one is super obvious, I didn't even need to look for the epigastric furrow, but notice how large your regalis is, and how prominent and obvious all the colors are. This is a mature spider. The folio stripe is developed, and there is no signs of it being a male. Here is a sexing tutorial. http://arachnoboards.com/threads/sexing-for-dummies.54718/



I was just waiting for it to put some boxing gloves on, lol. I generally don't care about the sex of them as I don't breed but it seems necessary (I'm running out of androgynous names). 

Thanks for the info and good words.

It is nice to know I have another big lady amongst my oldest Ts. She has currently been webbed up for almost two months now and I can't wait to see her emerge.


----------



## shining (Jul 8, 2016)

obt sling web progression




Baby G. pulchripes aka "Giraffe Cookie"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 8, 2016)

Centipedes, centipedes, upload a pic if you want my man :-s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shining (Jul 8, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Centipedes, centipedes, upload a pic if you want my man :-s


If you insist. Haha. Here's my S. dehaani pedeling. I had to do some maintenance as some fungus gnats infiltrated it's enclosure. It was not too happy about all the hullabaloo.






I wish my adult S. dehaani would come out more but it's my own fault for getting it all nice and fat. At least I can see it in it's burrow it made on the side of the viv sometimes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 8, 2016)

Ah ah good! I know you love Centipedes 

I have noticed, sadly, that here there's too few people talking (and buying those) about Centipedes, unlike for T's :-(

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shining (Jul 8, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah good! I know you love Centipedes
> 
> I have noticed, sadly, that here there's too few people talking (and buying those) about Centipedes, unlike for T's :-(


It's true. The popularity is like so, tarantulas>scorpions>millipedes>centipedes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 9, 2016)

Your Mogwai is about the same size as my G. pulchra, Onyx. I have been struggling with whether I should transfer them into a bigger enclosure. They are one of my most active spiders and shoot around constantly. They have places to hide, so I don't think it is stress.  The enclosure that you have Mogwai in - is it the 'mini' KK? I think I will move Onyx after their next moult.
Great photos of your gang!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Jul 9, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> Your Mogwai is about the same size as my G. pulchra, Onyx. I have been struggling with whether I should transfer them into a bigger enclosure. They are one of my most active spiders and shoot around constantly. They have places to hide, so I don't think it is stress.  The enclosure that you have Mogwai in - is it the 'mini' KK? I think I will move Onyx after their next moult.
> Great photos of your gang!


Mogwai and Gremlin are in mini kks. Oh yeah, they are quite active little boogers. I think it's because they don't grow fast and they have all those 'calories' stored in those rumps that they need to burn off, maybe.
 I will be moving them to a bigger enclosure soon too as all of the substrate gets bulldozed everywhere and water dishes disappear often, just doesn't seem like enough area even for a T that size. I feel waiting for the molt will take forever.

Thank you


----------



## shining (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## shining (Jul 10, 2016)

My daughter summoned Sephiroth with her keyboard skills.





After she went back into her web she got a couple of dubias dropped in for being such a good sport (not to mention she hasn't eaten in over a month and was probably hangry).

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## shining (Jul 10, 2016)

Caught a glimpse of my big lady P. regalis by peeking in behind the exo terra background. After a couple month hiatus she finally molted. Hopefully she comes out soon to get that rump plump again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shining (Jul 16, 2016)

Aphonopelma chalcodes 





Poecilotheria ornata

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shining (Jul 18, 2016)

Help me....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shining (Jul 20, 2016)

Freshly molted A. chalcodes


----------



## shining (Jul 20, 2016)

Big lady P. regalis finally emerged.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shining (Jul 22, 2016)

This beautiful lady came into my life this morning.

Hapalopus sp Columbia

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## shining (Jul 28, 2016)

Dropped a dubia in and it landed on it's head. It stayed in that head stand for a minute, like it was stunned.




P. regalis pigging out on the first meal after a molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Jul 28, 2016)

H. maculata update

Their webbing is coming along beautifully and one is the psycho ("Windy", as my daughter names them, she's getting pretty good at the name thing) they are made out to be but the other is really laid back ("Cloud") with everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Jul 28, 2016)

Baby P. murinus ready for the second meal after a recent molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Jul 28, 2016)

P. ornata ready for a meal after a recent molt. Yeah, summertime is the season for new exo skeletons over here.


----------



## shining (Jul 28, 2016)

A. chalcodes is also ready for a meal after it's first molt in my care after getting moved into an identical but slightly larger container.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## shining (Aug 12, 2016)

One of my H. macs molted and was seemingly cramped in the AMAC box it was in. This canister has a bit more room for me and the T to work in. I shouldn't have put so much substrate but oh well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Aug 14, 2016)

Throwbacks of Fluffy and Sephiroth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2016)

shining said:


> Throwbacks of Fluffy and Sephiroth.
> View attachment 217912
> View attachment 217913
> View attachment 217914
> ...


Christ... Sephiroth would kill someone named Fluffy with a single blow  but uhm I assume Fluffy as a name per se it's great for a deranged, living in the cellar, obese sex offender maniac muahahah a la 'Dead Rising'.

Also I noticed Cloud, keep an eye about Omnislash :-s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scolopendra1989 (Aug 15, 2016)

shining said:


> Pterinocheles murinus aka Sephiroth(yes, I sing the song everytime I feed him/her)
> 
> The second of the first two ts, was a teensy .5" blur of orange. The most calm obt (minus a couple of interesting altercations).
> View attachment 212494
> ...


He's so pretty and bright; health to the max!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Aug 16, 2016)

Little G. pulchra caught on it's web rug. (Mogwai)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shining (Aug 16, 2016)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> He's so pretty and bright; health to the max!


He is now a confirmed she. 

Dubias with a good diet do wonders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Aug 19, 2016)

Mogwai next to it's molt.



Mogwai next to a full water dish.



Mogwai wishing I would go away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## magicmed (Aug 19, 2016)

I loved seeing T's named after ff characters!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Aug 26, 2016)

The little B. angustum that could.


It was so brave.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## shining (Sep 1, 2016)

A. chalcodes has been busy.


----------



## shining (Sep 6, 2016)

My big beautiful A. geniculata lady randomly molted overnight after almost two years. <3 Now to hit the invertsonals for some studs.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f (Sep 6, 2016)

She is lovely. Beautiful girl.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## shining (Sep 11, 2016)

New additions.

MF Grammostola rosea



1.0.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata



(Edit: porteri to rosea)


----------



## Misty Day (Sep 11, 2016)

That "_Grammostola_ _Porteri" _is a Red Color Form or _Grammastola Rosea_.


----------



## shining (Sep 11, 2016)

Misty Day said:


> That "_Grammostola_ _Porteri" _is a Red Color Form or _Grammastola Rosea_.


Really? I see no red or pink but I'm also ignorant to these taxonomical differences. Is it because it's not overall brownish? The threads I've pulled up on this topic seem to open up cans of worms and DNA debates.


----------



## Misty Day (Sep 11, 2016)

shining said:


> Really? I see no red or pink but I'm also ignorant to these taxonomical differences. Is it because it's not overall brownish? The threads I've pulled up on this topic seem to open up cans of worms and DNA debates.


Look around the femurs in that pic. It's orangey/pink. I'm 99% sure that's a RCF just in need of a molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Sep 11, 2016)

Misty Day said:


> Look around the femurs in that pic. It's orangey/pink. I'm 99% sure that's a RCF just in need of a molt.


It is orangey around her femurs. She definitely needs a molt too. Thanks for your input on this old classroom sweetheart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Sep 11, 2016)

shining said:


> It is orangey around her femurs. She definitely needs a molt too. Thanks for your input on this old classroom sweetheart.


No problem! She's beautiful.  Will probably be waiting a while for a molt from her though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shining (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## shining (Nov 15, 2016)

Got a molt from the old G. rosea.

Flash on.



Flash off.


----------



## Olan (Nov 17, 2016)

Whoah, beautiful. Definitely rosea, not porteri

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

